# Massive weekend Nov 5/6



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Canberra crew, we'll be in your town doing the capital thing soon. I just worked out that we'll be there for the weekend of the 5th and 6th of November (the weekend before Lake Conjola.) Assuming it's not snowing, hailing, blowing a gale, stinking hot, raining or there's a plague on, would anyone like to get together for a fish or BBQ? I don't do long trips at the moment (looking after my back) but a couple of hours on a lake or river somewhere?????


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

That would be cool Craig - and a good excuse for a gathering and BBQ somewhere around Burley Griffin.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Agreed jase, let's have a do!

Look forward to the man called 'wah Craig.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Craig, have you heard of Limestone Lizzie?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Ummm, no?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

But seriously, I'm as keen as a bean to get out fishing. It's been way too long.

Craig has a beard, so he is clearly trust worthy.

Do you like cake and beer for breakfast? This is not optional.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I do not like Cake and Beer, I will not consume it I fear.
I do not like Cake and Beer, I will not stick it in my ear.
I do Not like Cake and Beer, I find the taste to be quite queer.
I do NOT like Cake and Beer, but seperate I find each quite dear.

So what's happening?
We gonna do this thing?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Yes indeed - how about a BBQ lunch on Black Mountain Peninsula on Sunday the 6th, either preceded or followed by a few hours fishing on LBG chasing the red-finned scourge.

Yarralumla Bay is also a good location for a BBQ lunch.

What say ye Canberrans - BMP or Yarralumla? Fishing before or after luncheon?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Sunday lunch could work, fishing afterwoulds. I don't know how some of us will pull up from the night before...


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Both spots will be busy, however its probably time to do a Penninsula thing (Kids and all)...

Good chance of a Yella round this time of year, god damn hope so anyway...


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

I might have to come out of hiding to catch up with the massive, even if its only for the bbq.


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

I was thinking of a morning - guess I could change it an afternoon. Where and when?

Dave


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

granpop said:


> I was thinking of a morning - guess I could change it an afternoon. Where and when?
> 
> Dave


Got me beat.
I think it's Sunday lunch / arvo at some place somewhere.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Paff was talking about this place

http://maps.google.com.au/maps?q=black+ ... a=N&tab=wl


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

OK folks, how about Black Mountain Peninsula on Sunday, meet up at about 12 for a feed and a chat, then those who feel the urge can go and hit redfin alley (or even the deep side of the Peninsula) for an afternoon of dodging rowers and catching a few of Canberra's finest ferals.

http://www.tams.act.gov.au/play/pcl/par ... npeninsula

Map here: http://maps.google.com.au/maps?q=black+ ... 16&vpsrc=6

Somewhere around the BBQs at the bottom of Garryowen drive.

For lunch - everyone bring their own, or 'bring a plate' style?


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Sorry guys - I stuffed my plans for this one - I have been reminded that I have a 'family thing' on, and as the surviving grandparent, attendance is compulsory.

Saturday, I am off to the Hatchery Open Day at Jindabyne - Sam Crocker, the Manager, is retiring, so I want to catch up with him.

I WILL be launching from Black Mountain Friday morning and doing a spot check on the redfin marks - will post details Friday night if the redfin were in attendance.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

granpop said:


> I WILL be launching from Black Mountain Friday morning and doing a spot check on the redfin marks - will post details Friday night if the redfin were in attendance.


That would be excellent Dave


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Will be there.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

OK. I've got mince and will make rissoles. I can also get sausages and bread?
Also making bacon jam  8)


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Junglefisher said:


> OK. I've got mince and will make rissoles. I can also get sausages and bread?
> Also making bacon jam  8)


Good stuff Craig - but don't go out of your way for snags/bread, I'll pop by the markets on the way and grab some snags and bread there. I'll also bring a salad of some type.

Bacon jam


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Will bring some A grade meat, read that Claire, I want another yak.

Will bring some quality steaks to cook on a shite BBQ.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Squidder said:


> ... I'll also bring a salad of some type.


----------

